# - Knicks Eye K-Mart -



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/65217.htm





> April 28, 2006 -- The Knicks will again bid for Kenyon Martin now that he assuredly will be traded by the Nuggets this summer, but Larry Brown has also asked Isiah Thomas to target another potential injury risk: Miami's free-agent center Alonzo Mourning. Brown is desperate for Thomas to obtain an inside banger, a rugged rebounder and shot-blocker. Brown does not appear to believe that Eddy Curry or Channing Frye will become stout defenders.
> 
> Martin is as available as ever - though the Knicks are one of few potential suitors, as they were at February's trading deadline - because of Martin's long-term contract ($54 million over four remaining years) and knee problems. He missed 26 games because of tendinitis in his surgically repaired knee. He's now at war with coach George Karl, who suspended the power forward for two playoff games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh please no....not the Kenyon rumor again! Why is Zeke so in love with this one knee bandit? Pathetic!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Oh please no....not the Kenyon rumor again! Why is Zeke so in love with this one knee bandit? Pathetic!


:verysad:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i despise kenyon martin


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Oh please no....not the Kenyon rumor again! Why is Zeke so in love with this one knee bandit? Pathetic!



its not zeke who is so in love with martin, its brown .

IT wouldn't pull the trigger for k-mart at the deadline without nene and watson, so i'm guessing IT will try a similar tactic now and try to trade both expirings and some youth for k-mart a resigned nene and r. patterson.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Martin is definitely NOT the answer to the NY's troubles.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Trying to fit K-Mart in with Curry and Frye would be a mistake. It won't work that way.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Someone call up Frank Williams. Denver needs to include him in the Martin upcoming Martin trade...


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, that would be pretty wack. I also heard they are trying to get Alonzo Mourning!

It makes you wonder... what the?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I would like to say that if this trade goes through, then I'm done. Of course, I would like to say that, but I wouldn't oblige by it anyway. Knicks basketball is like crack - No matter bad it is for your health, you can't kick the habit.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought kmart doesnt like the knicks.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Somehow, Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> its not zeke who is so in love with martin, its brown .


100% correct. Turst me IT will not make a trade from now on without browns permission.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Offer up Maurice Taylor and Malik Rose/Jerome James and if not then screw the Nuggets.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Dear GOD, please make it stop  :curse:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't want this " fughazy" unless we can get rid of some bad contracts and use those in the trade str8 for martin. IE MRose/Taylor 4 Martin


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Offer up Maurice Taylor and Malik Rose/Jerome James and if not then screw the Nuggets.


Not that i want kmart on the knicks but i do hate marbury...http://realgm.com/src_tradechecker/4/


Stupid trade, i know. But i was bored.


----------

